

Tutorspree (YC W11) raises $1MM from Sequoia  - siruva07
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/20/tutorspree-raises-1-million-round-led-by-sequoia-capital/

======
smountcastle
Stupid question but why do folks write $1,000,000 as $1MM instead of $1M?

~~~
ryanwaggoner
M stands for the latin _mille_ , which means 1000. So million is abbreviated
as MM for 1000x1000.

~~~
smountcastle
Thanks, same usage as CPM then.

